# SSO Sometimes downloads random HTML files.



## TedEH (Oct 12, 2022)

Anyone else ever get this? Sometimes when I open up any random page on the site, it downloads an empty html file with a junk name.


It's rare, but often enough to be a pattern.


----------



## Edika (Oct 12, 2022)

I haven't noticed this as I usually check the site on my phone. But I use Firefox on my laptop and desktop and haven't noticed that either. Nothing malicious on the empty HTML files I hope?


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 12, 2022)

This is bad. A wKJBEmEX file (worm kilimanjaro jpeg bitmap exploit malware executable) is a known backdoor and most likely installed with someone running a Sub7 (SubSeven, netbus spelled backwards with the "ten" replaced with "seven") routine remotely.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 12, 2022)

I can't tell if that's meant to be a joke or not. If so, good one. If not... no, it's just a random string that changes every time it happens.


----------



## odibrom (Oct 13, 2022)

Where to in the computer is this file saved?
What browser are you using?

I'm using the Brave browser and so far I'm ok...?


----------



## TedEH (Oct 13, 2022)

Both of those questions are sort of answered in the screenshot -> it's firefox, and the file goes through the standard "you're downloading a file" path, so lands in whatever place you have configured as your Downloads folder.

Also, I know it's not unique to the PC I'm using, I've seen it happen on three different PCs. Common elements are: it's always Windows (10 or 11), it's always the latest Firefox x64 build, I'm always signed into this account. Other details are varied - like which plugins are in the browser, whether or not I'm signed into the firefox account, etc.

It reads to me like a Firefox vs. SSO problem.


----------



## /wrists (Oct 13, 2022)

TedEH said:


> Both of those questions are sort of answered in the screenshot -> it's firefox, and the file goes through the standard "you're downloading a file" path, so lands in whatever place you have configured as your Downloads folder.
> 
> Also, I know it's not unique to the PC I'm using, I've seen it happen on three different PCs. Common elements are: it's always Windows (10 or 11), it's always the latest Firefox x64 build, I'm always signed into this account. Other details are varied - like which plugins are in the browser, whether or not I'm signed into the firefox account, etc.
> 
> It reads to me like a Firefox vs. SSO problem.


Because it is a Firefox problem.


----------



## tedtan (Oct 13, 2022)

Yeah, no issue here on Mac/Safari or iOS/Safari.


----------



## TedEH (Oct 13, 2022)

Yeh I guess it's a firefox thing. False alarm. I only ever see it on this site though, which is odd.


----------



## /wrists (Oct 14, 2022)

TedEH said:


> Yeh I guess it's a firefox thing. False alarm. I only ever see it on this site though, which is odd.


Might be because you spend more time on the site, not sure. I get it from another forum I visit. It uses my*BB instead of xenforo so I doubt it's a forum related issue. *


----------

